# Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)



## Eiche (5. September 2007)

*Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

bisher nur Stalker
Bioshock und Oblivion sind in Arbeit

http://www.thefloatingpoint.org/main/news.php

jjwalker
zitat:"I am happy to announce that a version of Float32 is now being developed for Bioshock! I will keep everyone posted on the progress and there is also an Oblivion shader mod in the works as well. My main focus will be Bioshock for the moment and the next Float32 for Stalker"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

Coole Info, besten Dank!


----------



## Thunderbolt (7. September 2007)

*AW: Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

In Stalker hat bei mir der Float32-Mod leider keine Performanceverbesserungen gebracht. Hoffentlich wird das in einer neuen Version besser.


----------



## Eiche (7. September 2007)

*AW: Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

hast du stalker v1.4 dann ist ein teil der mod schon drin!


----------



## ADAM_Joe_ (10. September 2007)

*AW: Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

Funzt das nicht gut, wenn man patch 1.4 und Float32 Mod aufeinmal am laufen hat?


----------



## Eiche (10. September 2007)

*AW: Mod für Float32 HDR in Spielen (FloatingPoint)*

doch müsste gut gehen bloss die entwickler haben ein teil der mod codes in die spiele eingbracht!
Sie wollten eigentlich die ganze mod zum patch 1.4 packen der Mod wurde nur gerade umgeschrieben um ihn zu optimieren. da ist nur ein kleiner teil dabei geblieben (erinert ihr euch an die versprochnen 10-15% leistung steigerung ) daher!


----------

